# Baby doesn't laugh



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

All the development books say my baby probably will have laughed by now, but all she does is chuckle a few times then sigh. As soon as I get a trick "warmed up" she appears to be bored. Am I boring? Is she just not there yet? She has been smiling a lot for months and is hitting the other milestones.

Any tricks to make her giggle a good baby giggle?


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

My DD didn't laugh for the first time until 6 months. And when she did, it was a totally random thing that made her laugh. Now she laughs all day, at anything!


----------



## Erin M (Nov 6, 2006)

My dd rarely laughs. When she does its more of a screeching snorting noise. She just hasn't figured it out yet. I have noticed that when we spend time with older children (who laugh all the time) she'll mimic them for a few days but doesn't hold onto the skill. It's made me very aware of the fact that I should laugh more.


----------



## mamada (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't worry about doing things to make your baby laugh, she'll eventually find things amusing and you won't know what's so funny. When my ds was first starting to giggle and laugh, he'd laugh if we coughed. One time I got carsick and threw up in a bag in front of him, and he thought it was the most hilarious thing ever.

Just let your babe find her own amusing things.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Some kids just are laughers. My middle one took quite a while. But my oldest son's best friend was the most serious little girl I've ever met...until she was about 2 years old, then she became quite the humorous social butterfly! I think it's mostly about personality.


----------



## eli janine (Jun 29, 2006)

My DS1 only laughed when I coughed. Seriously, I coughed, and he'd laugh his little butt off, but nothing else would work. Go figure. Lasted a couple weeks, and then he laughed when things actually seemed funny. (To the rest of us, anyway.)


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Don't read development books. All it does is make you stressed, and much worse, put performance pressure on your DC. She doesn't need that.

Before DS was born I read "what to expect the 1st year" Horrid book. I tried burning it a few months ago, but the darn thing has so many chemicals in the print that it won't burn! Before DD was born I read none of that garbage. If your DC is growing, becoming more aware, learning new things.... then who cares exactly when she smiles, burps, crawls, walks, says mamma..??? Just appreciate her for who she is, when she does these special things.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I have that book- got it as a present. I wasn't stressed before when DD was hitting all the targets, but now that she's not laughing, all I can think of is "all children are different" by which they mean, and some are more different than others. Of course if she does turn out to be very different that is ok for me however it is just one of those things that takes more work. You are right, I should stop looking at it.


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

My DD didn't laugh for the longest time and then suddenly one day a few weeks ago she started laughing and now thinks a lot of things are funny. I bet your DD will do the same thing on her own time table.







Hang in there!!


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

have you tried blowing your nose? Always a hit! The first time ds laughed was at a ball that had beads in it and when you hyper spun it he thought it was the funniest thing ever.

Maybe you just have a serious one on you rhands. I knew a toddler like that and th parents said he has been like that since day one.


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Don't read development books. All it does is make you stressed, and much worse, put performance pressure on your DC. She doesn't need that.

Before DS was born I read "what to expect the 1st year" Horrid book. I tried burning it a few months ago, but the darn thing has so many chemicals in the print that it won't burn! Before DD was born I read none of that garbage. If your DC is growing, becoming more aware, learning new things.... then who cares exactly when she smiles, burps, crawls, walks, says mamma..??? Just appreciate her for who she is, when she does these special things.

Thank you! That book and my ped have me all freaked out because my 9 week old DS isn't smiling yet. He is very aware, makes other faces, and is way, way ahead on his physical milestones, but just doesn't want to smile.

Any others with late smiling children?


----------

